# 51 vs 59 CPT 41874



## mmunoz21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

By description this code is for EACH quadrant...the provider billed it like this: 41874, 41874-59, 41874-59 (3 quadrants).... This are indeed done in different quadrants of the mouth... however; this is is a status 2 indicator procedure where modifier 51 will apply....

The dilema: are the different quadrants considered different anatomic sites, or is the Mouth considered the 1 anatomic site? which modifier would you use?????????


----------

